# Filters: Tiffen or Crystal?



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

Which of these two brands are better quality? I'm heading to Walt Disney World and need a UV filter....


----------



## kendenton (Oct 31, 2005)

If you're talking about standard filters (UV, skylight, etc) I wouldn't fret too much over filter brand - Tiffen, Hoya, etc are going to be pretty much the same. It's just a simple piece of glass. Some are made better than others (B+W are very nicely made, for example), but optically the difference would be close to zero. 

I've never heard of Crystal though.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

I would buy Hoya or B+W before I bought Tiffen, and I've never heard of Crystal. The only annoyance I have with B+W is that they don't engrave the filter type on the outside of the ring, which makes it tough when you carry filters around in a stack.


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

Thanks, will give the Tiffen a try.


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

I've bought some Hoya MMC filters:eeps:


----------



## 528i (May 1, 2004)

Go to a camera shop, place a B+W and a Tiffen on a white sheet of paper, and see why you should buy the B+W.

It's a UV filter.. And Tiffen has very yellow glass. I wouldn't want that color distortion on a filter that'll be on my lens at all times.


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

i picked up the tiffen UV/Circ Polarizer kit and must say that i'm not pleased with the build quality. :tsk:

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/72725-REG/Tiffen_58PTP_58mm_Photo_Twin_Pack.html

The build quality of the Jessop's that i borrowed from my sister looks top notch though.


----------



## sponge_worthy (May 10, 2006)

B+W filters are made by Schneider Optics in Germany...

I have a couple of Hoya (who now also owns Pentax) filters - they're fine too.


----------

